# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS jaje

## Di_Zara

Unaprijed se ispricavam ako ima slican post (sigurno ima no ja nisam uspjela nac odg na svoje pitanje) 
Zanima me koliko dugo beba stara 20 dana(a i ubuduce) moze boraviti u jajetu?
Tipa kad idemo negdje , da ga nakon voznje u jajetu prebacim u istome na konstrukciju od kolica da nemoramo nositi kosaru.No koliko je to zdravo i koliko dugo vremenski preporucljivo? 
Vidim da su neki protiv koristenja jajeta osim u voznji , dok kod mene po gradu skoro svaka mama vozi bebu u jajetu, rijetko koju iskreno vidim da koristi kosaru u setnji.
Hvala unaprijed na odg i jos jednom se ispricavam ako postoji slicna tema

----------


## Vlattka

Nisam nešto iskusna osoba, ali mislim da sam skontala čitajući naokolo da je pola sata neko ok vrijeme možda, iako autosjedalica stvarno nije namijenjena šetnji. Oblikovana je tako kako je da zaštiti dijete u slučaju sudara, ali inače bi trebalo biti na ravnom u tako ranoj dobi. Dakle, ako baš negdje ideš a dijete je zaspalo i znaš da ga nećeš vozati satima, prihvatljivo je da nakratko bude i u AS. Ipak nije najpoželjnije. S obzirom na toplo vrijeme, ako imate sportski dio kolica koji omogućuje nulti položaj, možda možete i bez košare, to uglavnom zauzima puno manje mjesta u autu.
I ja uglavnom vidim ljude kako voze kolica s AS, je li im to jeftinije da ne kupuju košaru ili im nije zgodno prebacivati dijete, ne znam, ali vidim da su to i ljudi u dugim šetnjama, a ne samo u hitnim slučajevima.

----------


## Kaae

Kod mene u SAD-u je kolica s kosarom prilicno tesko naci, a kostaju recimo 3 puta vise od onih koja kosaru nemaju. Kolica s nultim polozajem takodjer nisu uobicajena.

Bebe se voze u autosjedalicama nataknutim na kolica. Prema onome sto cujem i vidim, sve ovisi o izvoru gdje preporuku trazis. 

Mi smo kupili skuplju varijantu kolica; nije mi se svidjala ideja da su predugo u jajetu, no koristili smo, recimo, zimi. Nema sansi da bih vadila dijete iz AS na minus 30 ili 40.

----------


## Cordelia

Pozdrav!
ne znam gdje bih postavila pitanje, ali ima li netko iskustva sa sjedalicama Cybex Aton i Cloud Q 0+ tj od 0-13 kg ?
Po recenzijama i testovima koje sam čitala djeluju kvalitetno i sigurno no zanimaju me osobna iskustva.

Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Dulcinea

Ima li netko autosjedalicu joie i -gemm 0+? Nema prevelik nagib? Vidim pokupila je dobre ocjene? I baš mi se sviđa.

----------


## Dulcinea

Još jedno pitanje. Sjedala u autu su nam dosta ukošena ( sportska) , pa kako funkcionira isofix baza i jaje na takvim sjedalima? Može se podesiti ili je bolje remenima vezati?

----------

